# Tiny House vaccum



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Anybody got a cordless, or not, small vacuum cleaner they really like. I need one to take up as little space as possible, hold more than a teaspoon of dirt and have man suction.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Eureka "Quick Up". Cordless, with an extra battery. It hangs up in the closet. I'd like a larger canister, but I don't think a light cordless comes with a larger canister.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a Shark two years ago and love it, after years of vacuums that seemed to weigh as much as me! It's about 3-1/2' tall, but narrow profile in w & d, so it fits in the linen closet just fine. Good suction, too. I use mine on laminate and carpet. Not cordless, tho...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My Grandmother had an "electric broom" by Eureka, I believe. She bought it for their RV (late 70,s early 80's). It was a great little machine. I think my sister might still be using it in her appartment.

Might be worth keeping an eye on second hand outlets to find one.


----------

